# Happy New Year Chicken Coops



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here are the numbers to my Chicken Coops. Two coops welded together.

4 spots total.

Two spots west of the pass. 

3010.130
8723.348

3009.746
8724.201

Two spots east of the pass.

3012.755
8705.136

3012.389
8707.504

If you are at the east spots go straight south and there are plenty more.

They have been down since 2016. I‘m sure they get fished by others.

Enjoy..!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You da man Keith! Happy New Year to you! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow. ThanksKeith and Happy New Year.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Your welcome


Thanks Keith
Happy New Year


Ocean Master said:


> Here are the numbers to my Chicken Coops. Two coops welded together.
> 
> 4 spots total.
> 
> ...


Thank,s Keith
Happy New Year


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

What kind format are those numbers?


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Ocean Master said:


> Here are the numbers to my Chicken Coops. Two coops welded together.
> 
> 4 spots total.
> 
> ...


It's very nice of you to post those numbers. I've only been here 2 years and have been fishing the public numbers and searching for new spots when I can. Having good numbers to take the grandkids to that aren't too far offshore is very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats awesome of you to post some spots. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they are in state waters.

Enjoy.. !!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Another note on chicken coops.

There are at least 25 of these in both corners of state and federal waters. Especially the south west corner of state and federal waters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith they put a pymd within 10 ft of one of your cages. The 3 others are good. I didn't have any of them. Ron,


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

what GPS format is this?
thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

do y'all think they will be there after 21 months? that's almost two years. unless my calculations are wrong.
jack


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

jack2 said:


> do y'all think they will be there after 21 months? that's almost two years. unless my calculations are wrong.
> jack


Where would they go to. 🤔


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Never mind the number just glad to hear your back on the forum. You are one stand up person I've only met a few times but admire you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bigc2013 said:


> Where would they go to. 🤔


storms bury a lot of stuff in the sand.
jack


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

They are still there...


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone know the god format used in this post?
Thanks


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

DMM


----------

